# طريقة شحن الثلاجات الكبيرة.. ارفقت لكم صورة وحدة التكثيف



## اديب اديب (24 يناير 2011)

*اخواني الاعزاء....

في الملفات المرفقة يوجد وحدة تكثيف لمخزن لحوم وبناء عليها .....

1- لشحن ثلاجة منزلية ضاغطها مغلق او نصف مغلق (بشرط وجود انبوب شعري) نتبع طريقة الخط الراجع ....لكن في الثلاجات الكبيرة (مخزن لحوم مثلا) التي يوجد فيها صمام تمدد (صمام انتشار) مثل الموجود بالشكل لا تصلح هذه الطريقة.........
لذا اخواني الرجاء وصف الطريقة المناسبة والاسهل **لشحن الثلاجات الكبيرة التي يوجد فيها صمام تمدد **مع ذكر الخطوات.....كالموجودة في الشكل المرفق....
**
2- متى يتم تغير الفلتر؟ ولماذا يجب تغيره؟ وهل الفريون في هذا الشكل عند تغيير الفلتر سوف يذهب سدى وكيف احافظ على الفريون عند تغير الفلتر

3- متى يجب تغير زيت الضاغط الموجود بالشكل وكيف؟؟

4- عند البحث عن التسريب كم يجب ضغط هذه الوحدة بالهيدرجين

4- بشكل عام ما الامور التي يجب التدقيق عليها عند صيانة مثل هذه الوحدة..؟


** جزاكم الله خيرا لحسن تعاونكم*
* والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*​


----------



## mottohotto (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولا طرحك للموضوع ممتاز و متكامل و اسئلتك مفسره و مرتبه جدا 
وصف الطريقة المناسبة والاسهل *لشحن الثلاجات الكبيرة التي يوجد فيها صمام تمدد **مع ذكر الخطوات*

فى البدايه انسب طريقه هى شحن هذه الوحده من خزان السائل الموجود بعد المكثف و يتم شحن الخزان بالسائل و ليس الغاز و بعد أن يتملئ الخزان قم بتشغيل الوحده و هتجد الضغوط معاك ليس بها اى مشاكل و يفضل قرأه البيانات من على خزان السائل فيكون مكتوب سعه هذا الخزان بالكيلو جرام 
طبعا وضع المحابس يفضل استخدام مفتاح راتشت لسهوله الفتح و الغلق و عدم برى معدن المحبس و سو تجد المحبس مفتوح كاملا و هو محبس الدخل يعنى القادم من المكثف قم بتركيب الخرطوم و افتح نصف فتحه ستجد صوت تدفق للسائل داخل الخزان و يراعى غلق محبس الخروج لان الاكسبنشن هيكون فى حاله فتح نظرا لسخونه المبخر و ذلك حتى لا يمتلئ المبخر بالسائل لانه هذا فيه خطوره على الكمبروسر 
بعد امتلاء الخزان بالسائل قم بإرجاع بفتح المحبس الخارج من المخزان و قم بتشغيل الوحده قم بفك العدان من على خزان السائل و ذلك بعد التأكد من فتحه كاملا و قم بقياس الشحنه من عند خط السحب و قم بإكمال الشحن و التزويد من خط السحب بصوره غاز 
- متى يتم تغير الفلتر؟ 
يتم تغيير الفلتر فى حاله وجود سدد و هذا تعرفه من وجود شحنه كامله و الضغط منخفض و حاله المراوح للمبخر و ملف المواسير للمبخر سليمه او من زجاجه البيان فهناك ثلاثه مؤشرات بالآلوان تدل على حاله الفلتر و هى اخضر معناه انه فلتر نظيف او اصفر معناه انه بدأ بالاتساخ و احمر معناه يجب تغييره و هذه الالوان مكتوبه على زجاجه البيان و يستدل عليها من خلال دائره صغيره وسط زجاجه البيان و عليها لون واحد من الثلاثه 
و ان كان هناك خط باى باص على الفلتر قم بتركيب الجيدج على خط السحب و قم بتشغيل الوحده و انتظر 10 دقائق و قم بفتح محبس بالاى باص فإذا ارتفع الضغط من 40 إالى 60 فى حاله غاز 22 فهنا يلزم تغيير الفلتر و لا تلتزم بالارقام المكتوبه فانت كفنى تعرف ان الفلتر ان حدث به سدد فإنه يخفض الضغط و يقلل الكفائه و يسبب تشغيل مستمر للكمبروسر و هناك حاله اخيره و هى السدد الكامل و تسبب تكون ثلج عن بدايه الفلتر و ان لم يكن لديك اى جزء مركب للاستدال على كل هذا قم بوضع يدك عند بدايه الفلتر و اليد الاخرى عند نهايه الفلتر فإن كان هناك فرق فى درجه حراره ما قبل الفلتر و ما بعد الفلتر فقم بتغييره 
ان كان الدرجه واحده فهو سليم 
ولماذا يجب تغيره؟ 
يتم تغيير الفلتر للحفاظ على كفائه الوحده و ضمان تشغيلها بصوره سليمه بمعنى اخر سوف يتسبب عدم تغيير الفلتر فى حاله وجود سدد به الى كل من استمرار عمل الضاغط انخفاض الكفائه و يسبب انخفاض الكفائه الى تلف المنتجات و ارتفاع درجه حراره الملفات 
وهل الفريون في هذا الشكل عند تغيير الفلتر سوف يذهب سدى وكيف احافظ على الفريون عند تغير الفلتر

الفريون لن يذهب سدى لانك هتعمل بامب داون يعنى هتلم الشحنه داخل وحده التكثيف عن طريق غلق محبس الخارج من خزان السائل و من خلال مراقبه عداد الشحن ستجد الضغط ينخفض حتى 25 psi و سوف تجد الكمبروسر فصل و لكن يمكنك الاستمرار فى لم الشحنه و لكن يجب عمل جمبر على الكونتاكتور او تضغط على كونتاكتور الكبروسر و تراقب العداد حتى ينخفض الضغط حتى 5 psi و لا تقل عن ذلك لان الكمبروسر سوف يبدأ بسحب الزيت لان الفريون نقص لدرجه حرجه 
تغيير الزيت يأتى لحالات عديده 
3- متى يجب تغير زيت الضاغط الموجود بالشكل وكيف؟؟

الاول عمر الوحده فإذا زادت عن سنتين يجب فك طبه الزيت و اخذ عينه من الزيت ( يجب عمل بامب داون و قفل محابس السحب و الطرد الخاصه بالكبروسر و تفريغ الضغط من وصله الشحن لضمان سلامتك اثناء فتح طبه الزيت ) و تحليلها ان امكن او بملامسه اليد او بشكل الزيت ان كان غامق اللون فيجب ان يكون ابيض شفاف و لزج و هناك حالات اخرى و هى كثره تسريب الزيت من الوحده او تسريب الغاز او احتراق الكمبروسر 
- عند البحث عن التسريب كم يجب ضغط هذه الوحدة بالهيدرجين

ضغط الوحده عند 400 psi سوف يكشف التسريب الخبيث و المتكرر 

4- بشكل عام ما الامور التي يجب التدقيق عليها عند صيانة مثل هذه الوحدة..؟


صيانه الوحده هى غسلها بالماء كل سنه او على حسب وضعها بالشارع و كل شهر يجب عمل تنظيف بالهواء الجاف او كل اسبوعين حسب وضع الوحده
الكشف بالعين عن كل اجزاء الوحده كل شهر و كشف التسريب على اجزاء الصماويل الفلير 
يجب اختبار اجهزه الحمايه كل 6 اشهر من ناحيه فصل الوحده بقاطع الغضط المنخفض و العالى و ضغط الزيت و كل اختبار يتم على حده طبعا 
يجب اختبار دائره التايمر مع الديفروست 
يجب ربط اطراف الكهرباء من عن الكونتاكتور بشكل جيد 
و ارجو ان اكون اضفت لك معلومات و ارجو من المهندسيين التدخل للتصحيح و الاضافه و شكرا


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 يناير 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل م/ motthotto أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على ردك المقنع والواضح والمنظم والمرتب كما قال الكتاب تماماً فهذا إن دل يدل على أمانتك وخبرتك الكبيرة وسعة صدرك مع أنك لم تترك لنا مجال للحديث ولكن لى ملحوظة صغيرة بالنسبة لضغط الوحدة ( بالنيتروجين ) وليس بالهيدروجين كما ذكر أخى السائل م/ أديب فأرى أن 400PSI كثيراً جداً وخاصة لمواسير المبخر فإنها لا تتحمل هذا الضغط وممكن يحدث به مشكلة وأرى أنه يتم ضغط المكثف وحده عند 300Psi وضغط المبخر 150psi فأعتقد أنه كافى جداً لتحديد أى تسريب .
أما بالنسبة لتغيير الفلتر درايير فإنه يتم تغييره فى حالة وجود سدد أو تشبعه بالرطوبة نتيجة فتح دائرة التبريد فترة طويلة أو احتراق الضاغط فلا بد من الإستغناء عن الشحنة كاملة ويفضل تنظيفها بفريون 11 والنيتروجين وتغيير الفلتر لأن الدائرة بأكملها تلوثت بكربون احتراق الضاغط .
أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على ردك أخى الفاضل ولا تتأخر علينا وحشتنا فنحن نشتاق لتجاوبك معنا دائماً وتمنياتى لك بكل توفيق وسعادة .


----------



## mottohotto (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
انت كمان وحشتنا يا مهندس سليمان معلش مشغول شويه
باللنسبه للضغط 400 انا مجربه عن تجربه شخصيه و دائما استعمل هذا الضغط لسببين اولا ان الوحده تم اختبارها على ضغط 500 داخل المصنع و بيكون مكتوب على الوحدت هذا الكلام لذا انا بضغط الوحده على 400 و انا مطمأن تماما 
الدليل الثانى ان قاطع الوقايه من الضغط العالى بيفصل عند 415 و هذا يدل على تحمل المواسير و بلوف الكمبروسر لهذا الضغط و نفس الحال عند المبخر لانه مصنوع من النحاس و زعانف الومنيوم و هذا عن تجربه 
الغرض الثانى و هو التسريبات الخبيثه و هى دقيقه جدا اى اللتى تتسبب فى تسريب الغاز بعد شهرين او اكثر فهذا الضغط يجعلها تظهر بكل سهوله و مسموعه جيدا بالاذن 
اما وسيط الضغط فهو طبعا النيتروجين هو المقصود اكيد دى غلطه مطبعيه 
اما موضوع الفلتر فكلامك مظبوط و انا ذكرت جزء منه و يعتبر كلام عام و ليس تفصيليا و قد تكلمت فى الموضوع كلام سريع و عام مع انه يستحق كتابه كتاب عموما و الاضافه من عندك مطلوبه و ارجو المزيد من اضافاتك و تعليقاتك المقنعه و منتظر ردك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 يناير 2011)

كلامك جميل وحديثك شيق ولكنك تعلم صناعة هذه الأيام من مواسير المكثف والمبخر لجميع أجهزة التبريد والتكييف الحديثة كلها ورق وأتعامل مع لحامتها بحذر شديد وعلى لهب هادئة لأنها تنصهر سريعا ويظهر ذلك فى وزن الأجهزة القديمة والحديثة وعل ذلك يتم ضغطها بالنيتروجين بحذر هذا رأى ليس أكثر وأشكرك على تعاونك المثمر فى المنتدى بارك الله فيك وجعله الله تعالى فى ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## كمال تلاوي (25 يناير 2011)

كلام جميل بس الضغط بالنتروجين طبعا مع إحترامي للجميع


----------



## اديب اديب (25 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني الكرام جميعكم وأسأل الله ن يقدّرنا على رد جميلكم



mottohotto قال:


> فى البدايه انسب طريقه هى شحن هذه الوحده من خزان السائل الموجود بعد المكثف



اخي العزيز ارجو الا ازعجكم كثيرا ...
الشحن بالفريون السائل كما فهمت منك وقرأت عنه من قبل هو ان ازن ثقل اسطوانة الفريون ثم اقلب اسطوانة الفريون ومن خلال الميزان عند الوصول للوزن الموجود او المكتوب على خزان السائل اوقف الشحنة....انا هكذا فهمت فهل هذا الفهم صحيح وهل هنالك امور يجب مراعاتها في فعل ذلك 

بالنسبة للزيت اين تقع اخي طبة الزيت في الشكل الذي ارفقته لكم

جزاكم الله خيرا لحسن تعاونكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## mottohotto (26 يناير 2011)

اديب اديب قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير اخواني الكرام جميعكم وأسأل الله ن يقدّرنا على رد جميلكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كلامك صحيح و انا تكلمت بصوره سريعه و اجمعت بين الحالات العامه و حاله هذه الوحده لان بها خزان سائل و ان كنت تقصد هذه الوحده اللتى بالصوره فطبعا يجب ان تكون الوحده فارغه و خزان السائل فارغ و الوحده قم تم عمل فاكيوم بها حتى تستطيع خزان السائل بغستقبال سائل الفريون و قد ذكرت فى اول مشاركه يجب قرأه سعه خزان السائل و هى بالكيلو جرام و عن امتلائه و تعادل ضغطه مع ضغط الاسطوانه فإن التعبه سوف تقف و تقوم بتشغيل الوحده و إستكمال الشحن من خط السحب 
فى حاله وجود ميزان فهو الاصح و لكن معظم الفنيين لا يستعملونه مع انه هو الاصح و لكن مراعاه ان يتم استكمال الشحن من خط السحب 
بالنسبه لطبه الزيت فهى موجوده بأسفل نقطه بالكمبروسر و هى عباره عن طبه برأس صاموله فقم بالتفتيش عنها فى جانب الكمبروسر مفى الناحيه المفتوحه فالمصنع يقوم بوضعها بشكل واضح لسهوله الفك و تفريغ الزيت و اسف انا بكتب بإختصار و ارجو مداخله المهندس سعد للاضافه و شكرا


----------



## mottohotto (26 يناير 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> كلامك جميل وحديثك شيق ولكنك تعلم صناعة هذه الأيام من مواسير المكثف والمبخر لجميع أجهزة التبريد والتكييف الحديثة كلها ورق وأتعامل مع لحامتها بحذر شديد وعلى لهب هادئة لأنها تنصهر سريعا ويظهر ذلك فى وزن الأجهزة القديمة والحديثة وعل ذلك يتم ضغطها بالنيتروجين بحذر هذا رأى ليس أكثر وأشكرك على تعاونك المثمر فى المنتدى بارك الله فيك وجعله الله تعالى فى ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


طبعا يا مهندس سليمان انا فهمت قصدك و لكن اذا نظرت للصوره فهى وحده تكثيف مركب بها كمبروسر من افخم الماركات الالمانيه و اقواهم و هو كمبروسر بيتزر و وحده التكثيف من النوع الجاهز و ليست تجميع يدوى و لكن انا معاك فى موضوع التصنيع الذى بدا ينحط مستواه على حساب الجوده طمعا فى المكسب و شده المنافسه و انا على شان كده لاغيت موضوع الضغط بالنيتروجين و اشتريت جهاز كشف التنفيس يعمل بطريقه الكشف بالاشعه فوق البنفسجيه و هو حقا رئع و دقيق جدا 
و اشتريت ايضا جهاز كشف بالالتراسوند و هو مثل زجاجه بيان الكترونيه 
اتمنى من جميع الفنيين التوجه للمعدات و الاجهزه الحديثه للكشف عن الاعطال فهى توفر الوقت و الجهد و تجعل صورتك امام العميل او الزبون مشرفه و قد يفتخر بك و يجلب لك عملاء اخرين نظرا لدقتك فى العمل بهذه الصوره 
اما النيتروجين فطبعا لا استغناء عنه فى طرد الاوحال من الدائره بعد غسلها بفريون 11 من الداخل 
و انا فى انتظار ردودك الطيبه اللتى تعبر عن خبرتك العميقه و هذا يسعدنى جدا واسف على التأخير فى الردود لكثره انشغالى و بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لنا فيك أخى الكريم وزادك علماً وخلقاً ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب وبارك فى والديك وجميع أسرتك وأحبابك وكل من تحب . فليس لدى أى تعليق بعد حديثك الغالى فكل الإحترام والشكر والتقدير لشخصك العظيم وتقبل تحياتى .


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (26 يناير 2011)

موضوع شيق ( اخ اديب واضح ان الشغل ابتدأ في الورشة الجديدة , بالتوفيق يارب )

كالعادة مشاركات قيمة من الاخوان moto و سليمان الذين اثروا هذا الموضوع وافادونا .





​


----------



## اديب اديب (26 يناير 2011)

mottohotto قال:


> و انا فى انتظار ردودك الطيبه اللتى تعبر عن خبرتك العميقه و هذا يسعدنى جدا واسف على التأخير فى الردود لكثره انشغالى و بالتوفيق للجميع



اخي الحبيب ومعلمي الكبير mottohotto ولي الفخر في ذلك...

اليوم التقيت المهندس السابق لاعمال الصيانة في نفس الورشة التي كان يعمل بها واخبرني انه يستغرق احيانا 8 ساعات في شحن الوحدة من خط السحب وانه كان يفعل ذلك وانه احيانا يحتاج الى اكثر من اسطوانة فريون حين تكون 3-5 ضواغط على التوازي بالوحدة ويراقب زجاجة البيان حتى يمر منها سائل الفريون ....فهل عمله هذا منطقي وبنظرك وحسب خبرتك كم اسطوانة فريون تحتاج هذه الوحدة المرفقة في الصورة اعلاه؟؟؟...وحين اخبرته بما تعلمت منك ومن باقي الاخوة الافاضل عن طريق خزان السائل قال لي هذه طريقة خطرة على الضاغط فقلت له لا يجب عليك تشغيل الوحدة الا بعد نصف ساعة على الاقل لكنه قال لي حين تكون الوحدة ناقصة فريون لن تسطيع تطبيق هذه الطريقة لانك ستحتاج الى جهاز معين (لم يعرف ولا اعرف انا عن هذا الجهاز) وبالفعل انت قلت


mottohotto قال:


> ان كنت تقصد هذه الوحده اللتى بالصوره فطبعا يجب ان تكون الوحده فارغه و خزان السائل فارغ و الوحده قم تم عمل فاكيوم بها حتى تستطيع خزان السائل باستقبال سائل الفريون


والان تساؤلي الثاني لكم في حال وجود شحنة ناقصة للوحدة ما طريقة الشحن التي يجب اتباعها؟؟؟


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 يناير 2011)

أخى الفاضل م/ أديب سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
واضح من حديثك أن مهندس الصيانة الذى تتحدث عنه ليس لديه الخبرة الكافية فى التعامل مع مثل هذه الوحدات هل يعقل شحن وحدة تبريد تستغرق 8 ساعات ؟ كحد أقصى ساعة واحدة حتى لو كنت بتشحن فى الشتاء وضغط اسطوانة الفريون منخفض نضع الإسطوانة فى وعاء به ماء ساخن سيرفع ضغط الفريون ويسرع من عملية الشحن . وبعين يقولك شحن سائل من الخزان خطر على الضاغط وتقولى مهندس والله أشك فى ذلك ؟
عملية الشحن ياسيدى الفاضل تتم من خط السائل ( الخزان ) عندما تكون الدائرة فارغة وتم عمل تفريغ لها كما قال
م/ موتوهوتو بارك الله فيه ويفضل الشحن بالوزن إذا كان مكتوباً بلوحة البيانات أو الخزان وعندك إمكانية لذلك فهذا يعطيك شحنة مضبوطة كالفبريقة ( المصنع ) وبعد الشحن بهذه الطريقة تستطيع تشغيل الوحدة مباشرة دون قلق بعد رفع الجيدج وتركيبه بخط السحب للتأكد من ضبط الشحنة . طيب لو معندكش بيانات الوزن ولا إمكانية لذلك ممكن شحن الوحدة سائل من الخزان شحنة تقريبية ثم ترفع الجيدج وتوصله بخط السحب وتشغل الوحدة ويتم ضبط الشحنة غاز من خط السحب . طريقة سهلة وبسيطة وسريعة . لو خايف تشحن من الخزان مفيش مشكلة ممكن تشحن من خط السحب غاز مع وضع الإسطوانة فى وعاء به ماء ساخن ومدة الشحن هتطول معاك شوية . وبعدين هذه الوحدة تأخذ شحنة كاملة لكل دائرة حوالى من 4 : 5 كيلو على الأكثر . 
أما عند وجود نقص بالشحنة فيتم تزويدها غاز ومن خط السحب للضاغط وطبعاً مينفعش الشحن من الخزان لأن ضغطه أعلى من ضغط الإسطوانة . معلش طولت عليك ونحب نسمع رأى أستاذنا م/ موتوهوتو وتقبلوا تحياتى .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
حوار رائع و بناء و دليل على خبرة الزملاء العميقة باتفاصيل الدقيقة 
ماقاله الزملاء موتوهوتو و استاذنا سليما ن صحيح ولكن
 ضغط الاختبار المكتوب على الوحدة يعني ان ضغط اختبار المبخر او المكثف لا يجب ان يتعدي نصف ضغط الاختبار حتي لا تحدث تشققات في جدران الأنابيب 
و تعدي الـ 350 ر ب م لفترة تسمح بكشف اماكن التسريب قد يتسبب في تلف صمامات الطرد خاصة اذا تم ذلك و الضاغط ساخن ، و الفضل استخدام غاز النيتروجين عند 250 ر ب م لعملية الاختبار طالما متوافر مع فقاعت الصابون السائل المخفف بحكمة لا تسمح بتسربه الى داخل المسارات 
كما يجب تجنب اختبار خط السحب بالصابون السائل اثناء تشغيل الوحدة 
بالنسبة للفلتر : طالما انت تعمل صيانة فأول ماتفكر فيه هو استبدال الفلتر بآخر جديد و قد تضطر لاستبداله اكثر من مرة و التخلص من كمية الفريون القديمة اذا كان الضاغط احد ملفاته محترق 
ويتم استبدال الفلتر لآخر مرة بعد تنظيف مسارات وسيط التبريد بالفريون 11 فهو الأفضل و يفضل ان يستبقي الفريون 11 في مسارات وسيط التبريد فترة كافية لإذابة الأوحال الزيتية المتكتلة في كيعان المكثف بالذات،و اذا اضطررت لاستخدام هواء مضغوط لطرد الأوحال من مسارات الدورة فيجب تركيب فلتر مجفف كبير الحجم على خط الطرد بكمرسور الهواء لأن قطرات من بخار الماء المحمول في الهواء المضغوط قد يفضل البقاء في أزقة المسارات و هذا سيكون أحد اسباب فشل عملية اعادة شحن الوحدة بوسيط التبريد
بقي ان انبه ان شحن الوحدة في الصيف أفضل من شحنها في الشتاء و لذلك يجب الاستعانة بجدول الضغط المقابل لدرجة الحرارة للوسيط المستخدم اذا اضطررت للاصلاح شتاء 
الشكر و التقدير للزميلين المخلصين محمد ميكانيك و أديب أديب و للزملاء الخبراء الذين تكرموا بالإجابة الشافية 
و اتمني للجميع ان يثابوا من الله خير الثواب


----------



## mottohotto (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا الاخوه المهندسين و الفنيين المحترمين 
راى المهندس سليمان و المهندس صبرى صحيح جدا و انا معهم بس فى نقتطين بالنسبه لموضوع ضغط الوحده بالنيتروجين فقد ذكرت سابقا ان فى حاله استخدام غاز 22 فإن اعدادات قاطع الوقايه من الضغط العالى يفصل عند 415 و انا أقوم بهذا شخصيا عند إختبار قاطع الوقايه و ذلك بفصل مراوح المكثف عن دائره الكهرباء و تركيب جيدج على مخرج الطرد من المكثف و اقوم بتشغيل الوحده و عندما يبدأ الكمبروسر فى العمل فيرتفع الضغط حتى 415 و عندها يقوم القاطع بفصل الوحده عن طريق هذا القاطع و انا من كثره هذه الاختبارات و قرأتى لتعليمات المصنع و خصوصا عندما اقرأ انه تم اختبار الوحده عند 500 psi عندها أكون مطمأن و أقوم بضغط الوحده عند 400 psi و بذلك تظهر التسريبات الخبيثه و خصوصا فى الوحدات اللتى بها رباط مواسير فلير و انا مع المهندس سليمان وة المهندس سعد ان ضغط 250 psi او 350 كافى للتسريبات العاديه و اما ان كانت الوحده متكرره التسريب فأقوم بالضغط على 400 
المهندس اديب ذكر لينا سؤال مهم و هو كيفيه تزويد الشحن من خزان السائل فى حاله نقص الشحنه ؟
الموضوع سهل جدا فخزان السائل وضعه بعد المكثف يعنى انا لو مكانك هقوم بقفل خزان السائل من عند المدخل فيحدث سحب من عند خزان السائل و اقلب الاسطوانه و اشحن سائل و الوحده شغاله و انت كفنى لازم تملك احساس و بمتابعه العداد هتلاقى الضغط انخفض الى 30 psi قم بفتح الخزان مره اخرى و انتظر 10 دقائق حتى يتعادل الضغط هتجد نفسك بتشحن بسرعه البرق 
لو الوحده عوزه تزويد كتير هناك طريق الشحن من خزان السائل بكمايات كبيره و هى انك تقفل مدخل خزان السائل هتجد الوحده بتعمل بامب داون بسرعه تقفل مخرج خزان السائل بالراتشت ايبقه كده اكنك عملت فاكيوم و للتاكيد اعمل فاكيوم خمس دقائق للخزان و متخفش السلونايد مقفول و انت قافل المحابس كده بعد ذلك قم بملئ الخزان سائل و هى طريقه صحيحه و سريعه و ليس بها اى مشاكل لان السائل هيروح للمبخر و هيتبخر و هيروح للكمبروسر غاز مشبع بالبخار اكيد المهندس صاحبك كان يقصد انك تشحن سائل من خط السحب المهم املئ الخزان و قم بفتح محبس الخروج للخزان ثم محبس الدخول و شغل الوحده اول ما السلونايد يفتح هتشتغل الوحده و هيبدأ المبخر بتحويل السائل الى بخار و هتجد الضغوط بدأت تتظبط بس اصبر عليها ربع ساعه 
اما موضوع كميه الفريون فهذا يتوقف على حجم الوحده فهناك وحدات بتاخد 30 كيلو و عدد الكبروسرات لما يكون توازى بتاخد اكتر و ده عادى جدا ممكن وحدات تاخد 50 كيلو و دى طبعا بتاخد وقت و موضوع 8 ساعات فى شحن غرفه تبريد وارد مع ضعف الامكانيات ( فى حاله 4 كمبروسرات ذات سعه كبيره ) 
اما الوحده اللتى بالصوره فهى لا تستغرق اكثر من ساعتين من غسيل الوحده و تجفيفها و تغيير فلتر و زيت و عمل فاكيوم و شحن و تظبيط كنترول و باور 
فى حاله غرف التجميد تحت الصفر الموضوع اعقد من ذلك انت ممكن تشحن الوحده على مراحل لانها تحتاج الى صبر و خبره و متابعه و بتاخد وقت 
لذا اطلب منك حتى لا يكون هناك لبس فى الموضوع ما يلى 
نوع الوحده اللى انت شغال فيها 
هى هى تبريد ام تجميد 
سعتها كام حصان و حالتها 
لانى انا بتكلم معاك فى الحالتين يعنى بتكلم معاك بالعموم و عن حاله وحدتك اللتى بالصوره 
هناك أعضاء ليهم خبره فى التبريد و التجميد أرجو منهم المداخله فالموضوع هام جدا و شكرا


----------



## اديب اديب (27 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حوار رائع و بناء و دليل على خبرة الزملاء العميقة باتفاصيل الدقيقة ......
> لذلك يجب الاستعانة بجدول الضغط المقابل لدرجة الحرارة للوسيط المستخدم اذا اضطررت للاصلاح شتاء
> الشكر و التقدير للزميلين المخلصين محمد ميكانيك و أديب أديب و للزملاء الخبراء الذين تكرموا بالإجابة الشافية
> و اتمني للجميع ان يثابوا من الله خير الثواب



اخي المهندس صبري سعيد وان شاء الله سنضع كذلك شرحا وافيا لكهرباء هذه الدوائر حتى يصبح لدينا 
موسوعة بحق عملية في غرف التبريد واسال الله العظيم ري العرش العظيم ان يثيب القائمين عليها خير الثواب ويبارك في اعمارهم ويزدهم قوة وعلما

اما الان اخي المهندس صبري انا بحثت كثيرا عن الضغط بواسطة الجداول وبالفعل وجدت في احد المواقع مثال لشحن مكييف عن طريق الجداول لكن لم يكن هناك جداول فبقيت لا اعي الطريقة جيدا فهل بامكانك اخي ان تشرح لنا مثال عمليا انت وسائر الاخوة وتكن الجداول مرفقة حتى نتمكن من طريقة فهمها

الى كل من رد على تساؤلاتي وعلى هذا الموضوع
جزاكم الله رؤيته جزاكم الله الجنة جزاكم الله خيرا انتم وذويكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## mechanic power (27 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"


----------



## سعد كاريير (27 يناير 2011)

*الله يبارك فيكم وارزقكم الله الجنة وخلودها ان شاء الله والمسلمين اجمعين*


----------



## اديب اديب (28 يناير 2011)

----- قال:


> الله ولى التوفيق
> 
> *الله يبارك فيكم وارزقكم الله الجنة وخلودها ان شاء الله والمسلمين اجمعين*
> شكرا"


حياكم الله اخواني الكرام والمعذرة لكل الاخوة الاكارم لظروف المنطقة الراهنة والحرجة
وللموضوع ان شاء الله بقية...لكن الصبر الان مطلوب اكثر من اي وقت مضى والفرج ثمرة الصبر

اللهم انصر من نصر الاسلام والمسلمين واجعلنا منهم
اللهم اخذل من خذل الاسلام والمسلمين ولا تجعلنا منهم

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## غريب اللحد (30 يناير 2011)

موضوع يستحق التميّز لردود اهل التميّز


----------



## اديب اديب (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرًا لمروركم العطر


----------



## moza_moza (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه المولد النبوى الشريف ارسل رساله شكر وحب وتقدير الى اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام واداره المنتدى الجميل على المعلومات الجميله التى قد تجعلنا نتزود بالمعرفه والعلمو وكم انا استفدت كثير من حضرتكم لكم منى كل الشكر وان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## رائد حمامرة (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على شرحكم وردودكم المفيدة والرائعة والطيبة كاهلها


----------



## فرمان عثمان (22 فبراير 2011)

س ع موضوع شهيق جدا ويدخل في حياتنا اليومية العملية ان الغاز يتم تبديله او بالاحرى اضافة عند حصول تسرب (ليك) في المعدات وشكرا


----------



## اديب اديب (24 فبراير 2011)

فرمان عثمان قال:


> س ع موضوع شهيق جدا ويدخل في حياتنا اليومية العملية ان الغاز يتم تبديله او بالاحرى اضافة عند حصول تسرب (ليك) في المعدات وشكرا



اهلا بك اخا وصديقا مهندس عثمان


----------



## aati badri (23 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (23 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## WASEEMIRAQ10 (23 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء اريد تعليقاً على الكلام الذي سوف اتفضل به 
انا افحص شبكة الغاز اذا كان فيها تسريب عن طريق ضخ الهواء داخل الانابيب بدلاً من النيتروجين
وهذه الطريقة ناجحة معي ولكن لم اجرب طريقة الفحص بالنيتروجين. السوال: هل تختلف عن الطريقة التي 
اتبعها في عملي ام لا ؟
وشكراً


----------



## djmai (4 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلآ ل كل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الجميل و المفيد


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (4 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

